# Had to try Bearcarvers recipe, and I am sure glad I did!



## emuleman (Dec 7, 2017)

Saw the thread about BearCarver experimenting with different Sous Vide times for an eye of the round roast, and was impressed with his post that I decided I had to try it myself. I started with a 5 pound Eye of the Round.  Seasoned it and into the Sous Vide for 21 Hours as instructed by Bearcarver.














After 21 Hours I threw it on a hot grill for a few minutes, and carved away.


















Needless to say I was very much impressed, and have to thank Bearcarver once again for a delicious and easy way to cook an inexpensive piece of meat and turn it into something spectacular!

I also had to make a video showing you how easy it was.  I hope you don't mind me mentioning you Bearcarver, as I gave you full credit for the recipe in my video.  Thanks again, this is going to be a regular meal in my household for sure!


----------



## griz400 (Dec 7, 2017)

very nice


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 7, 2017)

Looks like a tasty Meal!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2017)

Looks excellent!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## Braz (Dec 8, 2017)

Timely. I just took a 2.5lb eye of round out of a 19 hour 130 degree sous vide bath, my first try with my new Anova. I am aiming for Italian style roast beef sammys with this one so it will get a good sear then sliced thin and finished to about 140 degrees in a beef stock "gravy."

I enjoyed your video. Good job!


----------



## idahopz (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice looking roast!


----------



## troutman (Dec 8, 2017)

Just did a top round London broil the same way.  Love the results.  Good post .... POINT !


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2017)

Awesome Video, Erik!!:)
Looks Great !!---Like.
I'm Honored !!!

That 21 hour Eye Round was actually the second best thing I ever made with SV, second only to my "SV Chuck Roast". (Also in my Step by Step Index).

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Dec 8, 2017)

Points.  Especially the video.  OK, any link to SV basics?  A little lost on the 4hour rule...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Points.  Especially the video.  OK, any link to SV basics?  A little lost on the 4hour rule...




Here's the Basics on SV.
This page shows some temps & times, and there's a lot of Info on the rest of this "Sous Vide Supreme" site:
https://www.sousvidesupreme.com/en-us/learn/sousvide_cookingtemperatures.htm

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks.  So essentially it's done in a few hours but you let it ride longer for texture?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2017)

zwiller said:


> Thanks.  So essentially it's done in a few hours but you let it ride longer for texture?




I don't want to step all over Erik's Thread, but it's actually more of Time than Temp. A lower Temp for a longer Time, which Pasteurizes the meat. That holding the temp for all that time breaks the fibers down without overcooking it, and it doesn't hurt to keep it in a little longer, because you can't overcook it.

For tougher hunks of meat, too short a time & it will still be Tough, and too long a time can make the meat too tender, even Mushy. 
The rest you'll have to find & study. That Sous Vide Supreme site (above) is a good place to start. That's actually the company I got my machine from.
My Step by Steps Index has the ones I Tested, and what worked the best, and as I try new meats, I'll be adding them.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks Bear and sorry Erik. No more OT.


----------



## emuleman (Dec 8, 2017)

This site has all the basic recommendations for temperatures and times for sous Vide cooking, depending on what it is you are cooking. 

https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-time-and-temperature-guide


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2017)

emuleman said:


> This site has all the basic recommendations for temperatures and times for sous Vide cooking, depending on what it is you are cooking.
> https://www.chefsteps.com/activities/sous-vide-time-and-temperature-guide





I use that one too, but I didn't want to hog up your thread, so I just gave zwiller the one to keep him busy until you got here.

Now I have a question for you, Erik:
Do you Double Bag all the time now?
Does that effect the Temp or length of time at all?
I would doubt it, but I haven't found any writings on it yet. 

Thanks, 
Bear


----------



## emuleman (Dec 8, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I use that one too, but I didn't want to hog up your thread, so I just gave zwiller the one to keep him busy until you got here.
> 
> Now I have a question for you, Erik:
> Do you Double Bag all the time now?
> ...



Most of the time I do not double bag, just use a regular Freezer grade plastic bag if it is 3 hours or less.  If it is over 3 hours I typically vacuum seal.  I double bagged this time since the Roast was over 5 pounds, and I was afraid the bag might leak because of the weight.  I just made sure to vacuum as best I could and remove most of the air, that way the beef is in direct contact with the bag, and the temperature of the water.  I didn't notice any difference at all, it was cooked perfectly. Thanks again for the time, it came out great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank You Erik!!
I thought about Double bagging a couple times, but was a little worried about the heat transfer from water to meat.
Next time I think about it, I'll give it a try.

Bear


----------



## old golfer guy (Dec 10, 2017)

Eric-- Bear, I have a 2.5 lb eye roast. would you still use the 19 hrs or a shorter cooking time?
Thanks 
Dale


----------



## emuleman (Dec 10, 2017)

I would still cook it for 21 hours, as this cook time will guarantee the tenderness and texture that will impress you.  132 degrees for 21 Hours, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## old golfer guy (Dec 10, 2017)

Going on the bath soon. 9:00 Pacific time.
Dale


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2017)

emuleman said:


> I would still cook it for 21 hours, as this cook time will guarantee the tenderness and texture that will impress you.  132 degrees for 21 Hours, you won't be disappointed!



Dale,
What He said---132° for 21 hours.

Bear


----------



## emuleman (Dec 11, 2017)

Please take some photos and tell us how it came out, I am sure you will be impressed!


----------



## old golfer guy (Dec 12, 2017)

Just like you guys suggested. SPOG double bagged, 21hrs at 130--She likes her meat rare. Turned out real good, plenty of flavor and very tender but I forgot about pictures.
Thanks
Dale


----------

